# 7d random cut off



## Yoohoo (Mar 22, 2013)

My 7d has been shutting off at odd times. I did some searching around and tried the obvious easy stuff like checking DT battery and mem card door switch. I thought it was the mem card being loose at first but I don't think that is it. I really hope it is a cheap or easy fix. Anyone else have any insight or suggestions?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2013)

It could be a poorly-fitting battery. There have been many instances of aftermarket batteries that juuuuust do not quuiiiiiite fit right. I hope it is something really simple like that. Do you perhaps have the camera set to automatically turn off after say X number of minutes? Do you have a second battery to cross-check the camera against, to see if the battery might be the culprit? Do you have an aftermarket battery grip on the camera? Sometimes those can cause poor connections. Let us know what you find out!!!


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2013)

Even an own brand battery grip not fitted just right can cause problems, if you're using one try removing it fully and reattaching it. 


The only other battery issue that I'm aware of is when using an IS lens and the batteries are nearly drained flat whereby the camera will take a shot, open the shutter and then lock up as the IS/AF sucks the last of the power out and the camera has nothing left to finish the process (requires turning it off and removing the batteries to re-set the blades automatically - then getting some fresh batteries inside of course).


----------



## Yoohoo (Mar 22, 2013)

no grip. I have a extra non oem battery which lasts a quarter of factory battery. It's really odd. It will be full charge and working great and all of a sudden it just turns off. Sometimes it comes back on quickly and sometimes I have to take the battery out and let it sit for 15-20 min.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2013)

Yoohoo said:


> no grip. I have a extra non oem battery which lasts a quarter of factory battery. It's really odd. It will be full charge and working great and all of a sudden it just turns off. Sometimes it comes back on quickly and sometimes I have to take the battery out and let it sit for 15-20 min.



Actually, this doesn't sound "odd" at all, but rather "pretty much as expected". Clearly, the aftermarket battery is not a good battery any more...it is probably well past its best performance. ALL batteries eventually lose their ability to hold and deliver sufficient current to run a modern camera.  If the aftermarket battery is lasting only 1/4 as long as the factory battery, it is clearly time to throw that old battery away, and bring in a replacement battery. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Yoohoo (Mar 23, 2013)

The aftermarket battery is 2 days old...


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 23, 2013)

Yoohoo said:


> The aftermarket battery is 2 days old...



That does not mean its not a bad battery. 

Does the issue continue with the original battery in the camera?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2013)

Yoohoo said:


> The aftermarket battery is 2 days old...



And it could very well be junk. Unfortunately, there is a certain percentage of aftermarket batteries that are "counterfeits". It's been a big problem for quite a few years now. If you look into the issue, as I have, you will find that there is a problem with aftermarket batteries that, in the main, are just made badly, and are NOT the exact, right size OR which have been made using cost-cutting measures and/or poor engineering choices in their construction. Google this: Canon DSLR + battery problems

You will find that a good number of the counterfeits supply insufficient voltage and or have LOWER-than-specified output,etc. Utter rubbish.


----------



## Yoohoo (Mar 26, 2013)

The issue was while the OEM battery was in. I went and bought a non OEM battery from FRYS. The camera turned off during a shoot. The new battery had just come off the charger before I left. I put the OEM battery back iin and the camera has worked fine ever since. I wonder if the new battery changed something. It was turning off fairly frequently prior but it has worked solid since I posted up originally.  

Thanks for all the feedback. I genuinely appreciate it!


----------

